# nead parts



## Matt_12 (11 Dec 2008)

dus eny bory haf cyclo cross parts i can have i am makeing a cyclo cross bike which i can use on the rood and if you haf road wheels pleas


----------



## Will1985 (11 Dec 2008)

Come again?


----------



## Young Un (11 Dec 2008)

Excuse Matts spelling he is dislexic.

What he is trying to say is:
Does anybody have any cyclo-cross parts i can have, as I am making a cyclo-cross bike which I can use for both cross and the road. So I need cyclo-cross parts and some road wheels.

Matt


----------



## gavintc (11 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> Excuse Matts spelling he is dislexic.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt



I always think it is ironic that dyslexic is such a tricky word to spell.


----------



## yello (11 Dec 2008)

I reckon young un's having a laugh.


----------



## Young Un (11 Dec 2008)

Yello - I am not. Matt is my mate who lives down the road. He is a keen cyclist but his bikes arent helping. The cross races he has done to date he has had to do on a halfords shockwave full suss thing which is slowing him down a lot and so he would like help in sourcing parts for a cyclo-cross bike.

Steve


----------



## yello (11 Dec 2008)

Fair enough Steve. I apologise to both you and Matt. I hope Matt finds the parts he's looking for.


----------



## Young Un (11 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the apology.

Steve


----------



## Crackle (11 Dec 2008)

Sorry no parts Matt. Keep your eye on local paper ads and skips and stuff.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Dec 2008)

Oh no!!!! Not another chav 
Sorry, no parts, im a poor student
Edit: You tried asking people in your cycle club, or a local cycle club? I got a front wheel for my fixed from someone in the club. Ask around.


----------



## Young Un (11 Dec 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Oh no!!!! Not another chav



Stop taking the piss


Steve


----------



## Dave5N (11 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> Yello - I am not. Matt is my mate who lives down the road. He is a keen cyclist but his bikes arent helping. The cross races he has done to date he has had to do on a halfords shockwave full suss thing which is slowing him down a lot and so he would like help in sourcing parts for a cyclo-cross bike.
> 
> Steve



Where's he raced YU? Haven't noticed any new Matts in local races.


----------



## Young Un (11 Dec 2008)

He has only raced one - it was the Redditch one at Pitcheroak woods. Think he raced both under 12's and youth for some reason.

Do you come and watch the wmccl?

Steve


----------



## Dave5N (11 Dec 2008)

Young Un said:


> He has only raced one - it was the Redditch one at Pitcheroak woods. Think he raced both under 12's and youth for some reason.
> 
> Do you come and watch the wmccl?
> 
> Steve




No, I don't usually watch it. 


No duplicate entries AFAIK


----------



## Young Un (12 Dec 2008)

Good luck for the race this sunday dave!

If you are watching the youth race cheer me on please - I will be near the back on a black mtb with black jersey and shorts (unless someone lends me a redditch jersey)

Steve


----------



## Dave5N (12 Dec 2008)

AH.

I know who you are now.


----------



## Young Un (12 Dec 2008)

Yh at sanders park, you were probably warming up when I was stil racing I was that slow. Some people shouted at loads of the adults to get out of my way as I was still racing - if that was you thank you

Steve


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2008)

I have some old Deore LX Canti callipers - fitted with new'ish v-brake pads (so parts are easy to get). Includes straddle wire (I upgraded to XT recently)

Like here:-




Happy to pass on FOC - they work fine, I've got long bolts for them - ended up re-using the old fitting bolts as the XT bolts were too long for my frame.

PM me if he'd like them. NO COST !!!!


----------



## cheadle hulme (20 Dec 2008)

Is that what you commute on? No wonder you dented that poor little car!


----------



## chris667 (16 Jan 2009)

How about some levers for them? Will have to double check they're still where I think they are, but I'm happy to see them go to an enthusiast for the price of a stamp.


----------

